# Where are you all hiking/backpacking for the memorial day weekend?



## gustmouse (May 16, 2006)

This weather will break, where are you all hiking/backpacking for the Memorial Day weekend?
I’m planning on a 1 or 2 night backpack in the southern Greens.


----------



## MichaelJ (May 16, 2006)

I'm heading out with my significantly better half to do a backpack in the Catskills. The weather will improve by then!


----------



## zook (May 17, 2006)

No hiking for me this Memorial Weekend - I'm goind abroad for two weeks. On the bright side - I already have plans for the 4th of July (Acadia) and Labor Day (White's!!!). Enjoy your trips everyone.


----------



## cbcbd (May 17, 2006)

No plans here    whole weekend is being taken up by a wedding that I'm in (no, not mine)... which makes me even more sure that when it's my turn I will have a small wedding with family only.

Next hiking plans are for June 10th weekend - I'll be in the ADKs doing the Great Range traverse.


----------



## Greg (May 17, 2006)

No big hiking for me. I'll probably be finishing up on my deck that weekend. I may try to escape for a few hours though and maybe sprint up Bear Mountain or possibly explore around Sundown. I have a few "secret" areas I want to scope out up there for skiing next year.


----------



## Mike P. (May 19, 2006)

Heading up to the Whites on Sunday afternoon, on Monday will attempt a Pemi-loop, one day.  It's more likely I'll get over F-Ridge & Garfield & then will descend either Franconia Brook or Twin Brook Trail.... We'll see...


----------



## YardSaleDad (May 19, 2006)

With all the rain we have had, I think a waterfall hike is in order.  Bash Bish Falls should be spectacular right now.  Which reminds me, I need to add a post & a pic to the micro hikes thread, for a secret stash.


----------



## Vortex (May 22, 2006)

Mike P you like the long memorial day hikes.  I have to be local for kids events so camping close to home to be able to hit the events.  Pools open at home though.  Around 55F anyone want to swim?


----------



## thetrailboss (May 22, 2006)

Still undecided...waiting to dry things out some more.  The cold might kill some bugs!


----------



## andyzee (May 22, 2006)

Not sure if I'll have a chance and a lot depends on weather, but may do the Appalachian Trail at the Delawre Water Gap in NJ..


----------



## Mike P. (May 22, 2006)

Bob,  Doing the Pound The Presi's event next month so this is the last training hike.  Of course now that I've lost 20 pounds & I'm in better shape than last year, looking at Bonds or Owl's Head the first Fall weekend too!


----------



## riverc0il (May 22, 2006)

Looks like somewhere on Mount Washington with skis on my pack  Date undecided at this time pending weather and other factors.


----------



## MichaelJ (May 28, 2006)

Didn't end up backpacking, but did do a beautiful loop in the Catskills yesterday over Twin and Sugarloaf. I hope to post a TR and photos later this week.


----------



## shwilly (May 29, 2006)

I did a nice day hike of Mt. Moosilauke with some friends today. We got warm weather, sun (what?), and great views of the Whites and into VT in the other direction. I got my first two black fly bites of the year in the first mile or so, but no more after that. A great time was had by all.


----------



## eatskisleep (May 29, 2006)

I hiked up and down Attitash a few times during this past weekend. I got a bunch of pictures and videofootage of the bikers and lifts. I myself would be biking then had I not broke my leg a bit over a month ago.


----------



## MichaelJ (May 29, 2006)

It's great that you're already able to get out and hike so quickly after such an injury!

What routes go up Attitash - were you on ski trails or are there hiking trails in the woods?


----------



## Mike P. (May 30, 2006)

two day hikes, a short 1/4 day hike up Middle Sugarloaf on Sunday & then a 1 3/4 day hike up Osseo, across Franconia Ridge, Garfield Ridge (the most misserable trail in the Whites, IMO) down Twin Brook, Franconia Brook & the Wilderness trail.  28.8 miles, over 7,000 vertical.


----------



## gustmouse (May 30, 2006)

Hiked some Green Mountain Forest roads on the land between Glastenbury Mtn and Mt Snow.
Real nice area, but every flying bug bit! No wonder I was the only one in that area. Lots of beaver ponds, streams and moose prints.
Had a fishing pole but had to keep moving because of the bugs. Almost melted my skin with all the 100% deet I put on. But it didn’t stop the bugs one bit!
The overnighter that I planed on turned into a day hike. The Area would probably make an nice area to explore right after the snows melt or during the late summer and fall.


----------



## eatskisleep (May 30, 2006)

MichaelJ said:
			
		

> It's great that you're already able to get out and hike so quickly after such an injury!
> 
> What routes go up Attitash - were you on ski trails or are there hiking trails in the woods?


I was hiking mostly the biking trails in the woods. It got a bit tiring after the first day, so the next two days, I would take the lift up and hike down. Hiking down seemed to take more skill becasue you would have to be sure to stay slow.
  :beer:


----------



## MichaelJ (May 31, 2006)

Hiking down definitely works the legs trying to keep the "brakes" on. It's a tradeoff for me, whether I prefer that or just huffing and panting uphill.


----------



## eatskisleep (Jun 3, 2006)

Got the video up:
*Into The Woods*
Filmed and Edited by Me...

4:42
34.17mb (the quality isn't bad either)
_Mad Dog Moments ©2004-2006_
The music isn't the best but I don't have limewire or anything else to download any music so I just used what I could.
Editing is in my opinion my best edited film... if you watch some of my older Attitash movies you will see the improvement. 

http://www.eengoedidee.nl/videoz/download.cgi?mem_id=52323&fil_unique=RICKmdTM228AADilaWw
If you don't have an account there, please download it here... "right click and save target as..."
http://www.flyingpolackproductions.com/vids/attitash_downhill_biking.wmv
Thanks to the guys at FPP.

Thanks for watching the movie.
All opinions and suggestions wanted.


----------



## MichaelJ (Jun 4, 2006)

Nice! Looks like a ton of fun. Seems like Attitash really has a good setup there, given the little bridges and ramps and what appeared to be well-laid out trails with good markings?

I thought the Death Cab for Cutie music was a great background!


----------

